# L.A.M.B. Nayuta ~killer sandal alert~



## tiramisu (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey all... I was so excited to get my new LAMB heels today, had to share (free overnight shipping plus $20 off right now!!! 
Plus, if you're a lucky rewards member, don't forget to link thru that site for cash back--yes, I love enabling others!!)

Sorry I don't have picture, I have no money for batteries for my camera now!! LOL I'll get one up w/me wearing them really soon?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





These shoes are so fabulous.  I normally wouldn't blow this much cash on a whim, but trust me, especially in person, these are SO worth it...

L.A.M.B. Women's Nayuta Sandal - Free Overnight Shipping & Return Shipping: Endless.com

Got them in red. all out super sexy-- but actually comfortable to wear.  Woot!!!


----------



## kokometro (Aug 5, 2008)

Those shoes are amazing.  I'd probably end up sleeping with them I'd love them so much. Enjoy!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 5, 2008)

Very sexy


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 5, 2008)

She's a beaut, enjoy!


----------

